# sram TT shifter will it work on a DA RD ?



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I was wondering if a Sram TT shifter work on a Shimano DA RD properly. thank you


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

No it will not, wrong ratio.


----------



## ron.corleone (Nov 3, 2010)

Nismor... i have the opposite dillema.. i have Dura ace bar end shifters, but plan on using sram for this TT Build..... maybe we can work something out....
which shifters do you have?


----------

